# "After work, Late at night" for oboe and piano



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi!

I made a version for oboe and piano of "After work, late at night", time to relax...

Here is the link to the mp3 file:
"After work, late at night"

André


----------



## Edward Elgar

I'ts pure cheeze! What's it supposed to be? Classical? Romantic? It certainly doesn't belong to the present classical repetoire! You should work for Andrea Bochelli or Katherine Jenkins - they thrive on this stuff!


----------



## Methodistgirl

You have this one on Magle's other forum. I liked it myself. It is so soothing
to listen to. When I've had a hard time with this stupid computer and listen
to this. It calmed me down some. I kinda consider it to be not really classcal
but a relaxing new age type of music.
judy tooley


----------



## TrippeR

Its a good job André, i really like the oboe parts especially, i have checked out also your sonata no2.. its really nice too. Keep it up.


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

Awesome piece! I particularly like the oboe part


----------

